# website, web site = ιστότοπος, διαδικτυακός τόπος, ιστοσελίδες



## nickel (Dec 10, 2012)

Δεν θυμάμαι πόσες φορές τα έχουμε πει, αλλά θα τα ξαναπώ.

Η ακριβέστερη απόδοση για το *website* είναι *ιστότοπος*. Όχι _ιστοσελίδα_. Η *ιστοσελίδα* είναι η απόδοση τού *web page*. Αυτή εδώ είναι μια ιστοσελίδα (από πολλές) στον ιστότοπο της Λεξιλογίας. Μπορούμε, ωστόσο, να πούμε, για παράδειγμα, «You can read it on our website», «Μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε στις ιστοσελίδες μας».

Επίσης, παρότι είναι συνηθισμένο να λέμε «δικτυακός τόπος», δεν είναι ακριβές. Δεν βρισκόμαστε στο _δίκτυο_ (_network_), αλλά στο _*διαδίκτυο*_. Ας μείνουν τα _δίκτυο_ και _δικτυακός_ για π.χ. το δίκτυο μιας εταιρείας (_intranet_).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2012)

Για να είμαστε ακριβείς, αυτό που είμαστε αυτήν την στιγμή δεν είναι καν ολόκληρη ιστοσελίδα, είναι on the fly δημιουργημένο κομμάτι της, βάσει query στην βάση δεδομένων (αποτέλεσμα του οποίου είναι ότι εγώ μπορεί να βλέπω 10 μηνύματα και κάποιος άλλος να βλέπει 50).

Το λέω αυτό γιατί έχουν δει πολλές φορές να γίνεται αυτό το μπέρδεμα, αν και είναι πταίσμα μπροστά στο website = ιστοσελίδα. Να σημειώσω όμως ότι εδώ φταίνε πολλά πράγματα. Πολλές φορές αναφέρομαι σε ιστοσελίδα ή απλώς σελίδα, όταν μιλάω με άτομα που δεν κατέχουν ιδιαίτερα, γιατί αυτό καταλαβαίνουν ότι είναι το website. Οι web designers το κάνουν πολύ αυτό, όταν μιλάνε σε πελάτες τους που δεν έχουν ιντερνετικές γνώσεις. Πηγή του κακού πρέπει να είναι οι μαρκετίστες και οι δημοσιογράφοι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> είναι on the fly δημιουργημένο κομμάτι της, βάσει query στην βάση δεδομένων (αποτέλεσμα του οποίου είναι ότι εγώ μπορεί να βλέπω 10 μηνύματα και κάποιος άλλος να βλέπει 50).


Ναι, αλλά, αν αυτό δεν έχει χαϊδευτικό, θα το λέμε _ιστοσελίδα_ στο εξής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2012)

Ο ιστοτ*ό*πος δεν πρέπει να θεωρείται νεκρός και ενταφιασμένος;


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο ιστοτ*ό*πος δεν πρέπει να θεωρείται νεκρός και ενταφιασμένος;


Για μένα δεν υπήρξε ποτέ. Όπως έλεγα _βοσκότοπος_ και _παιδότοπος_, είπα και _ιστότοπος_ (_του ιστότοπου_). Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι λόγω προβλήματος με τον τονισμό της γενικής κυκλοφορούν αρκετοί *_ιστοτόποι_ όπως και το εξής σημείωμα του Κώστα Βαλεοντή:

http://sfr.ee.teiath.gr/htmSELIDES/Technology/Orogramma/Orogr-54c.htm


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2012)

Το αντίστροφο λεξικό Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη έχει 100 λέξεις που τελειώνουν σε -τοπος και μόνο μία που τελειώνει σε -τόπος (βασικά δεν λήγει, είναι η ίδια η λέξη _τόπος_)


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2012)

Και, με την ευκαιρία, το σχετικό λήμμα του ΛΝΕΓ:

*—τοπος* β΄ συνθετικό για τον σχηματισμό λέξεων που δηλώνουν: 1. τόπο ή περιοχή γεμάτη από κάτι: _θαμνό-τοπος, ψαρό-τοπος_ 2. τόπο που προορίζεται για κάτι: _βοσκό-τοπος, κυνηγό-τοπος, βιό-τοπος_ 3. τόπο που έχει συγκεκριμένη ιδιότητα: _ξερό-τοπος, αγριό-τοπος._ 
[ΕΤΥΜ. Β΄ συνθ. τής Αρχ. και Ν. Ελληνικής, που προέρχεται από το ουσ. _τόπος_ και εμφανίζεται τόσο σε κληρονομηθέντα σύνθετα (λ.χ. αρχ. _ά-τοπος_, _έκ-τοπος_, μτγν. _ιδιό-τοπος_) όσο και σε ελληνογενείς ξέν. όρους (λ.χ. αγγλ. _bio-tope_), από όπου επεκτάθηκε σε γενικότερη χρήση (λ.χ. _δασό-τοπος_, _ερημό-τοπος_)].

Σιγά μην έλειπαν και κάποια *_βιοτόπος_...


----------



## GeorgeA (Dec 20, 2012)

Και τι γίνεται με το ιστοχώρος;

Χρησιμοποιείται κι αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2012)

Μια χαρά είναι, όπως και το *διαδικτυακός χώρος*. Απλώς ο κύριος που φτιάχνει τους τίτλους προτιμά τον _τόπο_. :)


----------



## GeorgeA (Dec 20, 2012)

Κατάλαβα. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2012)

Ευτυχώς που δεν προτιμά το _μέρος_.


----------



## patrogano (Apr 24, 2014)

Το ιστότοπος είναι η πιο κατάλληλη!


----------



## Earion (Apr 27, 2014)

Εξήγησέ μας γιατί. Εγώ, ας πούμε, προτιμώ το *ιστοχώρος*.


----------

